# Sno Way mount for 2000 F150



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Basher is going to try and help me on this, but I figured I'd post this on here in case anyone else can help.

I just picked up a sno-way plow (7.6 Predator w/ Down pressure) and need to mount it to a 2000 F150. All I have is the plow, controller, and lights,

I need the truck mount and wiring harnesses. I'll get part numbers/serial numbers soon. Anyone have anything that they think might work?

[email protected] or 248 756 7201 with info. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

When looking at the application guide, it says that a 26 series plow will fit this truck. The vehicle 1 piece subframe is discontinued but can get a 2 piece. The 2 piece subframe is a 99100876 & a 99100890. The 890 is the center member and I have that, just dont have the mount kit (876). I could do some more searching if you need me to but I would bet that Basher or Nick could help.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

lawnprolawns;631233 said:


> Basher is going to try and help me on this, but I figured I'd post this on here in case anyone else can help.
> 
> I just picked up a sno-way plow (7.6 Predator w/ Down pressure) and need to mount it to a 2000 F150. All I have is the plow, controller, and lights,
> 
> ...


If the plow is a Predator it would use the 3 point mount #99100526 which has been discontinued at the factory level. You could use the mount #'s Kevin listed in the previous post along with a 99100743 conversion kit for the plow if you can't locate the 3 point mount.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying Tom. I have both of those part #'s in stock. The 526 & 743 that is.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have the 526 as well


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey nbenallo33.. Are you the one I talked to at Lampert Hitch (Nick?). I still gotta call you guys back and probably get some stuff ordered. Just need to find the right controller and power harnesses. Sorry.. been busy. 

BTW, you and kevin were the only ones that SnoWay said had those 526 mounts in stock. Looks like everyone is on plowsite!


----------

